# ISP Blocking Port Forwarding Conspiracy???



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 18, 2010)

I've come across a few posts that suggest that some cannot open/forward ports from their modem.  It's been suggested that it's a direct result of ISPs trying to crack down on torrenting.  However, I am not sure how true this is.  Is there a way to test this?  Is there a way to see if a port is forward on your modem if it's open or not?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tell us what modem you have!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 18, 2010)

this might be what you want.. open port checker


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the link but I would really like to know more about this conspiracy theory.  Are ISPs closing ports from their end?  So regardless if you open/forward them up or not on your modem it will still be closed?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 18, 2010)

Here, read this thread




> Ok the fact that your WAN ip in the router is 10.1.104.x but your internet ip is 93.91.144.x, this means your ISP has you behind a 2nd network.
> I have seen a lot of ISP's do this. Port forwarding isn't going to work. The only way it will work is if you call your ISP and have them set you up on a static internet IP. They will charge more per month (Make sure to ask how much).
> 
> But when you have a static internet IP you are no longer behind their 2nd network and port forwarding will work.


----------



## hat (Apr 18, 2010)

My ISP blocks the first 1024 ports to prevent me from doing things like hosting a web server or an FTP server.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 19, 2010)

hat said:


> My ISP blocks the first 1024 ports to prevent me from doing things like hosting a web server or an FTP server.



So they are blocking ports.  How does one go about finding this out from their ISP?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 19, 2010)

The only port my ISP blocks is 25, to cut down on spam email sent from bot computers, though it is really stupid since most don't use port 25 anymore, they just use something else.  So it really only hurts the legit user that is trying to use Outlook/thunderbird with their work's email server...

If they blocked any other ports, I'd be on the phone bitching them out.  I pay for the bandwidth, I can use it however I want.

As for finding out from the ISP, it ain't going to happen.  I had a hell of a time even getting Comcast and AT&T to admit they block port 25.

The simplest solution is to set up an ftp server using Filezilla, and foward each port.  Then set Filezilla to listen on each port and test if you can connect.


----------



## Laurijan (Apr 19, 2010)

Isnt it possible to avoid this block with UPnP? I once had an ISP which blocked DC++ so i activated UPnP in WinXP and my Telewell ADSL 2+ modem and the block was past


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 20, 2010)

My ISP doesn't do that, although they have the capability.

LOL, in regard to hosting web/FTP servers ... No bandwidth restrictions, just 2 conditions- must be legal, and cant be commercial.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 26, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Isnt it possible to avoid this block with UPnP? I once had an ISP which blocked DC++ so i activated UPnP in WinXP and my Telewell ADSL 2+ modem and the block was past



It depends on how your ISP decides to block ports.


----------

